# 2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied, Closely Resembles 2014 Malibu



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*
**2016 Chevrolet Cruze Spied, Closely Resembles 2014 Malibu
*









We have seen several different sets of pre-production photos of the next-generation Chevrolet Cruze, but these latest shots from _Indian Autos Blog_ reveal the most production-ready 2016 Cruze yet. Previous photos showed the second-generation compact sedan with a conventional Chevrolet two-tier grille, but now it appears to be sporting a grille closer in design to that of the 2014 Chevrolet Malibu.

The Malibu similarities continue past the front end. The rear haunches are more defined than the current Cruze’s, the taillights appear to have two-separate sections and it has adopted a third, trunk-mounted brake light.

The launch of the second Cruze was originally scheduled for 2014, but has since been postponed until the second half of 2015. We’re sure the looks are still subject to change, but it seems the new Cruze is starting to look more like a downsized Malibu every time we see it.





Sources: GM Authority & IndianAuto Blogs
Images: GM Authority, IndianAutoBlogs & Decoches Blogspot


----------



## Action Hank (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh say it ain't so!
The more they try to make a mini malibu, the more it looks like a dart.


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

Projector headlights, daytime led lights, and C7ish tail lights. And the interior pictures look great as well.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Action Hank said:


> Oh say it ain't so! The more they try to make a mini malibu, the more it looks like a dart.


Yeah, and the *Dodge* *Dart has been a MAJOR FAIL* in the marketplace.

Gosh, if I wanted a blooming Malibu then I'd buy a Malibu. If the powers that be at GM ruin our beloved Cruze, then I'll reluctantly move on to another marque more deserving of my time, money and attention.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have found it a good policy not to guess what a disguised car will look like until it is revealed. You can always buy something else or keep your old car.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

This article just out this morning says GM will be revealing the new Cruze this year. It also gives some insight into potential new engines with likely a new 1.4L turbo or 1.5L turbo.

The new 1.4L turbo produces 140 hp but a much beefier 173 lb. ft of torque, and one of the engines (it doesn't say which one, but I'm assuming it will be a 1.5L turbo) has numbers as high as 165 hp and 184 lb. ft. of torque. If they roll out that bad boy with a good manual tranny, I think they're going to loose a few diesel buyers to gas motors.

That said, I'm glad I got my 2014 and didn't wait for the next gen. I'm not fond of the styling as it looks so far.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Hopefully it will have the 1.6T engine with start/stop technology.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

PanJet said:


> This article just out this morning says GM will be revealing the new Cruze this year. It also gives some insight into potential new engines with likely a new 1.4L turbo or 1.5L turbo.
> 
> The new 1.4L turbo produces 140 hp but a much beefier 173 lb. ft of torque, and one of the engines (it doesn't say which one, but I'm assuming it will be a 1.5L turbo) has numbers as high as 165 hp and 184 lb. ft. of torque. If they roll out that bad boy with a good manual tranny, I think they're going to loose a few diesel buyers to gas motors.
> 
> That said, I'm glad I got my 2014 and didn't wait for the next gen. I'm not fond of the styling as it looks so far.


My diesel has 161hp and 266ft/lbs of torque, I won't be getting a petrol engine any time soon.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Hopefully it will have the 1.6T engine with start/stop technology.


Ford is phasing out their new-ish 1.6 in favor of a 1.5 turbo (for the global market - engines under 1.5L offer tax breaks in the Chinese market).

With the power numbers posted above (165/184), I guarantee that's not Opel's 1.6T. 

Still, the power bump will bring much-needed power to the Cruze. I'm thinking the Eco model will maintain the 1.4 (a la Corolla Eco, 140 HP and more torque)...while other models will get the 1.5.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

PanJet said:


> This article just out this morning says GM will be revealing the new Cruze this year.


Thanks for posting this I had not seen info on the new 4 cylinders. Article mentions this new engine family made their debut in the opel adam with a 3cylinder but does not give any details of that engine. 

Yesterday I was actually reading about it, its a 1.0T 3 cylinder with 113hp/122lb-ft of torque. Was thinking it would make a good engine for the Chevy spark to compete with the fiesta 1.0 ecoboost which gets 45mpg, might do better MPG wise considering this new GM engine is less powerful.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Aussie said:


> My diesel has 161hp and 266ft/lbs of torque, I won't be getting a petrol engine any time soon.


Very true, and neither will I. My diesel (U.S.) has a little less power than yours at 151 hp and 264 lb/ft of torque before overboost. 

However, if the new gasoline Cruze can crank out ~20% more hp and ~25% more torque than the current 1.4L turbo, and if you can put it to the ground with a manual transmission (not available on the diesel in the U.S.) and keep the mileage at least comparable to the existing gas Cruze, there will likely be a few people looking for more power who may have looked at the diesel, but will take a better gas motor instead.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

How's this for being closem 2014 Cruze, 2014 Malibu?

View attachment 66434


Well I guess the colors are different.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

NickD said:


> How's this for being closem 2014 Cruze, 2014 Malibu?
> 
> View attachment 66434
> 
> ...


Funny, I had the same thought.

Honestly, we'll know more when the camo comes off, but I feel like the new Cruze has a Malibu back but a hybrid Malibu/Impala front.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

As much as I like the current cruze looks, I'm more about the way the car drives. Power, MPG, handling, ride/comfort, & the stereo are all higher on my list than a cars looks, not necessary in that order. 

I would like 160-175hp with the current cruze weight. Torque is fine, but needs HP to back it up. 0-60mph is to slow, even more so if you have to accelerate 0-60mph from the bottom of a hill.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Hmmmm depending on the power of these new ones, and overall everything else, I may have to consider a new one for the Wife.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

The rear end looks ok, but if this is what the front looks like I'll pass.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

mtomac said:


> The rear end looks ok, but if this is what the front looks like I'll pass.


Those renderings paint a whole different picture in my mind than the camo shots did (probably their intention). Aside from not being wholly in love with the front, I kind of like it. 

If the real deal is close to that, and the new engines have numbers close to what's been speculated with maybe 40 mpg or better on the non-Eco models, I might actually regret not waiting for the 2nd gen Cruze.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Next-Gen Cruze Mule Side View*


*
German Registration Plate GG-FS671
*(GG indicates prototype licensed in the Groß-Gerau district, the home of Adam Opel AG and its' Rüsselsheim facilities).


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Next-Gen Cruze rendered with Malibu-esque countenance*


Image courtesy of: Rodrigo Losano de Camargo


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> Image courtesy of: Rodrigo Losano de Camargo


Wonder where the front license plate goes?

Its easy to see where condenser piercing stones go.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That one looks so much better than the earlier-linked one.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> As much as I like the current cruze looks, I'm more about the way the car drives. Power, MPG, handling, ride/comfort, & the stereo are all higher on my list than a cars looks, not necessary in that order.
> 
> I would like 160-175hp with the current cruze weight. Torque is fine, but needs HP to back it up. 0-60mph is to slow, even more so if you have to accelerate 0-60mph from the bottom of a hill.


The car already exists it's called a Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T with 177hp 175 f?lbs torque manual or auto and sports suspension. There is even a hatch version. It also has bigger brakes and room for a full size spare.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Leave it to the Aussie's to 1 up the U.S. NA Market with a better power plant !

Sup Aussie . Thanks mate .............


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

Start of production is December 2015 for the Cruze, you wont be able to purchase it till Feb/March 2016 most likely.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

UlyssesSG said:


> Image courtesy of: Rodrigo Losano de Camargo


Looks like a sonic with fiesta lights making this cruze look more like a cute field mouse than the sonic. I'll stick with what I have and wait till the cars are old enough to do engine swaps once I get the Subaru where I want it in reliable WHP.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Quazar said:


> Start of production is December 2015 for the Cruze, you wont be able to purchase it till Feb/March 2016 most likely.


*Quazar,*
What's your source for this date? It's not that I doubt you, mind, but I've read so many conflicting reports as to when the next-gen Cruze will begin production and be available for sale in the States that it makes my head spin. This uncertainty also makes it difficult to plan ahead as what to do with my 2012 and when. Thanks.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T*



Aussie said:


> The car already exists it's called a Holden Cruze SRI-V 1.6T with 177hp 175 ft/lbs torque manual or auto and sports suspension. There is even a hatch version. It also has bigger brakes and room for a full size spare.


*Then send it to America, where Cruzen long for more get-up-and-go. *The magic number of about 175 in both horsepower and torque is the sweet spot for vehicles weighing between 3,000 and 3,300 pounds.



​


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Then send it to America*


We can't, GM is pulling out of manufacturing in Oz.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Quazar said:


> Start of production is December 2015 for the Cruze, you wont be able to purchase it till Feb/March 2016 most likely.





UlyssesSG said:


> *Quazar,*
> What's your source for this date? It's not that I doubt you, mind, but I've read so many conflicting reports as to when the next-gen Cruze will begin production and be available for sale in the States that it makes my head spin. This uncertainty also makes it difficult to plan ahead as what to do with my 2012 and when. Thanks.


The only thing I've read about timeline is available probably 2nd half of 2015 as a 2016 model.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Quazar,*
> What's your source for this date? It's not that I doubt you, mind, but I've read so many conflicting reports as to when the next-gen Cruze will begin production and be available for sale in the States that it makes my head spin. This uncertainty also makes it difficult to plan ahead as what to do with my 2012 and when. Thanks.


I'm providing some major interior parts. If the date changes I can let you all know, but I am pretty sure this is now set since sourcing for the vehicle components is almost complete. it will be either Feb/March or July/August 2016 when most of the public can purchase.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Quazar said:


> I'm providing some major interior parts. If the date changes I can let you all know, but I am pretty sure this is now set since sourcing for the vehicle components is almost complete. it will be either Feb/March or July/August 2016 when most of the public can purchase.


Wow. If that's the case, GM is really stretching out this first gen Cruze. Considering it is already the oldest car in its class, two years from now seems like a long wait.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Next-Gen Cruze II*
21 March 2014

“The first iteration of the next-gen Cruze will be announced later this year in China,” Holden’s executive director of corporate affairs, George Svigos, told GoAuto in an interview. “This all-new 2015 Cruze was developed specifically for consumer tastes and needs in China."

So, China gets it first and it reportedly has been designed to cater to their unique automotive tastes. Does this mean our lot, our lot being the rest of the English-speaking world and Europe, gets the same? Worrisome.

Source: GM Authority


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Quazar said:


> I'm providing some major interior parts. If the date changes I can let you all know, but I am pretty sure this is now set since sourcing for the vehicle components is almost complete. it will be either Feb/March or July/August 2016 when most of the public can purchase.


Wouldn't that would make the 2016 cruze a 2017? Seems the 2016 cruze should be coming out in August 2015, typically new model years begin production August of a year previous. In 2012 GM released the 2013 Malibu ECO 5-6 months early from this date to better compete in this class. I'm guessing this could also be a possibility with the cruze since its design was already pushed back from the original 2015 production.


----------



## mtomac (Mar 7, 2014)

UlyssesSG said:


>


*Looks good, but would be better with the 2014 Impala grill


*


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

More details on the new Ecotec line.

Still no info on which engines we'll see in the 2nd gen Cruze, but some notable details of the new line:

-All aluminum blocks (current 1.4T is iron block?)
-44 lbs lighter vs. current 1.4T
-5% more efficient vs. current 1.4T
-Quieter (reported quieter than Audi 1.4, three-cylinder 1.0T will be three decibels quieter than Ford 1.0T).
-Some engines will have DI, others still have port injection.
-Some will be able to run on LPG (I'm guessing this will be for more special markets.)
-More than 1,600 test models have been built, 270 of which have been run through GM's "full-endurance test" of running WOT at peak hp and torque 24/7 for a month.


----------



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

The new 2016 Chevy Cruze Spied in the Wild?: http://youtu.be/Z6MCSuX6okk just found this on my youtube feed.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

In case anyone is interested, I saw on the GM Authority website that an Opel Astra with the D2XX chassis will lose 176 pounds. That might give us an indicator of how much lighter the new Cruze may be. That would put an Eco manual around 2830 lbs. An Eco automatic like mine would drop to a touch over 3000 lbs. I know most comments were negative, but I find myself liking the looks more and more.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

There was another article on the GM Authority website about the new Opel with the D2XX chassis. The actual weight loss, despite increasing the size of the car, is 220 lbs. This is looking pretty good for the next generation Cruze weight loss. I saw the gm website has the manual eco as 3005 lbs. A 2785 lbs 2016 Cruze Eco, with the more powerful motor could be a legit low 7 0-60 car, since the current one is high 7in most tests.


----------

